# Re-scape my 120h tank.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tired of the old tank design. Now with the new. Needed some more rocks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice driftwood but the hard scape makes me want to focus my eyes at the bottom middle then go up and to the left then to the right, then out the tank.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Videos are up check them out!!!











More videos to come &#128522;


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Surface extractor...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

A bit too symmetrical, but very nice! I'll enjoy seeing what t will look like grown out. Love your choice of plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks nice, might of tried a few more branches to brake it up from being to symmetrical.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

what are those plants on the foreground??
thank you


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Downoi, blyxa, and repens. . I'm still waiting for the Amazonia to arrived so I can put HC and hair grass. So this is only temporary till I get the stuff. I will re-scape it again once the substrate and stones arrived. 😊


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update tank pic!!!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Update!!! Tank reach its maturity.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks really good... makes me think about keeping my bowfront and getting glass for it.


----------

